# Bitte um Beratung oder Kaufhilfe CPU Wasserkühlung



## marioline (19. Juni 2017)

*Bitte um Beratung oder Kaufhilfe CPU Wasserkühlung*

Hallo

Hab auf meinem i5 4690 K OC auf 4,5 Ghz bei 1,92 Volt nen Synthe Mugen 4 montiert.

Würde jetzt gerne mal auf Wakü wechseln!

Welche WAKÜ ist die "Beste".Was würdert ihr mir Empfehlen..
Wieviel sie kostet ist egal!!

Bitte vielleicht eure Temps mit euren CPUs bei OC und welcher WAKÜ verbaut ist.

Danke für eure Anregungen und Hilfe


----------



## NatokWa (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Beratung oder Kaufhilfe CPU Wasserkühlung*

1,92V ? Kann net sein , die CPU währe gegrillt ! Bitte schau nochmal nach wieviel WIRKLICH anliegen .

Was erwartest du von deiner WaKü ? Leiser ? Effizienter ? Kompakt oder Hingucker ? Das ist alles wichtig bei so einer Entscheidung .

BTW : Ohne Angabe deines Gehäuses -> Keine Beratung zu möglicher WaKü möglich . Radiatoren brauchen Platz+Einbaumöglichkeiten , die kennen wir nur wenn wir wissen was für ein Case du hast , außer du willst die Radis Extern aufstellen ......


----------



## marioline (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Beratung oder Kaufhilfe CPU Wasserkühlung*

Ach Sorry.. ))1.19 Volt )))Hab mich verschrieben. .


----------



## marioline (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Beratung oder Kaufhilfe CPU Wasserkühlung*

Ok...Gehäuse Corsair 200R.Oben wäre Platz für 2 x140Lüfter.Wobei ja noch der Kühler dran ist an den Lüftern.Da müsste ich mal schauen ob ich überhaupt 2x140mm verbauen könnte.Ob der Platz nach unten reicht oder ob dann die Lüfter keinen Platz haben wegen dem Laufwerk.

Also Leise und Effizient wenn möglich.Einfach ne gute Kühlleistung und nicht laut. 

Hinkucker ist egal...leg ich kein Wert drauf.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Beratung oder Kaufhilfe CPU Wasserkühlung*

Kraken X62 hat im letzten Heft am besten abgeschnitten was Effizienz angeht, kostet aber auch dementsprechend.


----------



## NatokWa (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Beratung oder Kaufhilfe CPU Wasserkühlung*

Bisserl Eng dat Ding für ne WaKü ...... Du kriegst in der Tat nur einen einzigen Radi unter , oben am "Deckel" . Für ne CPU alleine würde ein 280'er (2x140mm) oder ein 240'er (2x120mm) locker reichen . Mein Hitzkopf hat nen 360'er (3x120) für dich alleine und rennt damit super , erreicht unter Volllast nach Stunden 75° JETZT im Warmen Zimmer .

Platzmäßig must du dir da keine Sorgen machen , denke ich , da ja der rieseige CPU-Kühler gegen einen hübschen kleinen WaKü-Körper getausch währe , mit 90° (Drehbar am besten) Anschlüßen hast du Maximalen Platz . Nur wo du die Pumpe+AGB läst is so eine Sache .....Obwohl ... so lange du noch vorne nen 5 1/4 Zoll Schacht frei hast kannst du eine AGB/Pumpen-Kombi nutzen die in eine solche Bay reinkommt . Damit währe alles sehr Platzsparend und Sicher untergebracht . 
Wenn das für dich in Frage kommt kann ich dir heute abend ein paar Beispiele raussuchen für die einzelnen Komponenten 

Du KANNST natürlich auch ne AiO nehmen , die sind halt lauter und nicht erweiterbar (Und das kommt immer früher oder später *g*)


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Beratung oder Kaufhilfe CPU Wasserkühlung*

Es gibt inzwischen auch modulare AiO Wakü Lösungen... ich schiele mal in Richtung Alphacool.


----------



## marioline (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Beratung oder Kaufhilfe CPU Wasserkühlung*

Hallo

Was sind modulare WAKÜ ? 
In Sachen WAKÜ kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus...

Hab mal paar Bilder gemacht vom inneren...wegen Platz.Habe damals alle Schächte weggemacht,weil ich auch vorne die Front etwas modifiziert habe das das Gehäuse besser Belüftet wird. Hab 2 Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 damals eingebaut.

NatoWA ja das wäre Nett,wenn mir mal was raussuchen könntest!Vielen Dank!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Beratung oder Kaufhilfe CPU Wasserkühlung*

Keine modulare Wakü, sondern eine modulare AiO Wakü Lösung! Das ist halt eine erweiterbare AiO Kühlung. Schau dir die Nexxos Reihe von Alphacool an, dann weißt du was ich meine. 

PS: War eigentlich auf NatokWa und sein Posting "nicht erweiterbar" in Bezug auf AiO Kühlungen bezogen.


----------



## marioline (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Beratung oder Kaufhilfe CPU Wasserkühlung*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Keine modulare Wakü, sondern eine modulare AiO Wakü Lösung! Das ist halt eine erweiterbare AiO Kühlung. Schau dir die Nexxos Reihe von Alphacool an, dann weißt du was ich meine.
> 
> Oh ja ich weiß jetzt was du meinst..)) WOW da bekommt man ja feuchte Augen))
> Sau Geil!Kann man das noch Überbieten??


----------



## marioline (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Beratung oder Kaufhilfe CPU Wasserkühlung*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Keine modulare Wakü, sondern eine modulare AiO Wakü Lösung! Das ist halt eine erweiterbare AiO Kühlung. Schau dir die Nexxos Reihe von Alphacool an, dann weißt du was ich meine.
> 
> PS: War eigentlich auf NatokWa und sein Posting "nicht erweiterbar" in Bezug auf AiO Kühlungen bezogen.



Oh ja ich weiß jetzt was du meinst..)) WOW da bekommt man ja feuchte Augen))
Sau Geil!Kann man das noch Überbieten??

Wäre der Eisbär 240 Theoretisch was für mich?
Hab mal gemessen,denke der geht rein.

Aber möchte jetzt nchts überstürtzen))


----------



## NatokWa (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Beratung oder Kaufhilfe CPU Wasserkühlung*

Grmpf ... hatte gerade nen ganzen Katalog zusammen getippt ..... dann bestätigt und es kommt das der Beitrag ZU KURZ währe und ich soll auch min 5 Zeichen erweitern .... WTF ???

Keinen Bock das ganze noichmal zu tippen ..... Aber ja der Eisbär währe ausreichend für deine CPU .


----------



## marioline (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Beratung oder Kaufhilfe CPU Wasserkühlung*

Die ganze Mühe umsonst((( Schöne Kacke!!
Hab jetzt gelesen das die Original Lüfter nicht so Toll sind,und man die eventuell gegen andere Ersetzten kann.Man hört anscheinend auch Lagergeräusche bei den Lüftern im Lieferumfang.
Könnt ihr da was gutes Empfehlen...Leise und ordentlich Druck..

Vielleicht Silent Wings 3 Lüfter


----------



## NatokWa (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Beratung oder Kaufhilfe CPU Wasserkühlung*

Habe selbst Silent Wings 2 und 3 in 120 und 140 im Case . Solange die net auf 100% laufen sind die nicht Hörbar und selbst auf 100% nur das Luftrauschen an Sich 

Die 2'er sind mitlerweile gut 3 Jahre alt , also haltbar sind die auch


----------

